# sus 250 cycle help :)



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

hi guys im new to this so please be nice ^^

anyways im planing on started my first steroid cycle ever and need some help figuring some stuff out.

iv got sus250 10mls and was wondering how to make a cycle out of it, my m8s told me to try this out:
 week 1 : 1ml
week 2-5: 2mls
week 6 :1ml

and if i were to do this or something liek this what would i need to take before starting the cycle and after to make sure i keep my gains and not harm my body.

thanks every1


----------



## Lambo12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Your going to need more than just 10ml... Looks like you need to do more research! Dont be stupid and jump into something just because your so called m8s tell you to... Know what your getting into!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lambo12 said:


> Your going to need more than just 10ml... Looks like you need to do more research! Dont be stupid and jump into something just because your so called m8s tell you to... Know what your getting into!



THIS!  And read the damn stickes.


/V


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

what else should i be gettin then to make it work?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 7, 2010)

Read the stickies. Lots of good info there. You'll probably find a lot of answers there. You won't get much help here without doing some of your own homework. Good luck!


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

well this is part of my home work and then ill research what you guys suggest ^^
coz i have researched it and tons of people are saying u need 20ml for a 10week cycle but i want to see what other options i have.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

1) Age 21
2) Weight 80kg hight 185cm
3) Years of traing 3-4years
4) Previous Cycle experience never done before
5)  Cycle Goals to gain muscle mass and strength


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2010)

It's been said - there are enough answers to your questions if you take the time to search through the various titled stickies and forums.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 7, 2010)

Being lazy about this is going to mess you up.  You read and study first, than you ask questions.  Learn the material, don't ask to have the info spoon fed to you.  Ugh...


/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Jesus everyday it seems one of these pops up


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 7, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Jesus everyday it seems one of these pops up



These silly ass threads get really annoying....


/V


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2010)

I would run it for _at least_ 12 weeks, but I think you need at minumum 30 ml's if you only plan to run it for 10 weeks because you have to shoot Sus EOD (Mon, Wed, Fri) to be able to take full advantage of both the long and short esters.  Save what you have until you have enough to run a full cycle.

BTW, running only 250mg of sust a week will give you nasty sides and throw your blood levels all over the place.  It's just not healthy.

Educate yourself and best of luck.


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 7, 2010)

^ Couldn't have said it any better. 

Also, if you don't want to do the EOD shots, then switch out Tests and forget cycling Sust. Choose Test Enanthate or Cypionate instead.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2010)

Headstrong said:


> ^ Couldn't have said it any better.
> 
> Also, if you don't want to do the EOD shots, then switch out Tests and forget cycling Sust. Choose Test Enanthate or Cypionate instead.


 
Enanthate and Cyp are pretty much all I fuck with... and some orals.  Sust made me feel like I was having a heart attack the entire time I was on it.  My body just didn't want to accept the mix.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2010)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Enanthate and Cyp are pretty much all I fuck with... and some orals. Sust made me feel like I was having a heart attack the entire time I was on it. My body just didn't want to accept the mix.


 
Yeah, it seems most beginners start with Test E or Test Cyp along with an oral.  Never tried Sustanon but everyone I know has complaints about it.


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 7, 2010)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Enanthate and Cyp are pretty much all I fuck with... and some orals.  Sust made me feel like I was having a heart attack the entire time I was on it.  My body just didn't want to accept the mix.



Can't say I've felt those same experiences with Sust though it has been a damn long time since I touched the stuff. I've ran it in the past EOD and made good gains on it. Though I also would prefer Test E or C over it, or even T Prop. Sust just has too much fluctuation in levels within the body and is less predictable compared to single ester compounds. 

Were you taking human-grade or UG? Sounds like a shitt experience, but I guess its true that everybody reacts differently.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 7, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Being lazy about this is going to mess you up.  You read and study first, than you ask questions.  Learn the material, don't ask to have the info spoon fed to you.  Ugh...
> 
> 
> /V



 Do you ever get tired of repeating yourself ?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 7, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Do you ever get tired of repeating yourself ?



I do.


/V


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

thank you very much guys 

so you suggest Test Enanthate or Cypionate?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 7, 2010)

animalhouse said:


> i would run it for _at least_ 12 weeks, but i think you need at minumum 30 ml's if you only plan to run it for 10 weeks because you have to shoot sus eod (mon, wed, fri) to be able to take full advantage of both the long and short esters.  Save what you have until you have enough to run a full cycle.
> 
> Btw, running only 250mg of sust a week will give you nasty sides and throw your blood levels all over the place.  It's just not healthy.
> 
> Educate yourself and best of luck.



yup!!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 7, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> These silly ass threads get really annoying....
> 
> 
> /V



YUP!!!

Test E or Test C. Flip a coin and read the stickies penis wrinkle!


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

im gonna start researching test E n C


which is cheaper and easier to get a hold of in Australia ? haha ^^

and would 250mg of test e for 10 weeks do?


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

im gonna start researching TEST E n C does any1 a price estimate in Australia?
  and 
is this good 
week 1  250mg test e
week 2  250mg test e
week 3  250mg test e
week 4  250mg test e
week 5  250mg test e
week 6  250mg test e
week 7  250mg test e
week 8  250mg test e
week 9  250mg test e
week 10 250mg test e


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy fucking sheep shit. Do a little reading on your own. Every damn question you have asked is in a sticky or another damned thread a couple down asked by someone else freaking yesterday! AND the before and every other day before that!


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

hm k
thanks.


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya, you need to do some research before you go posting crap like that. Do you think all of the guys on this site learned what they know by asking a stupid question like that. NO, they did research read books, spent hours searching in the internet. Then after they had it all planned out they would ask someone to verify that it looked ok. You are just trying to use so crap thaty you got from a friend without researching it. DO SOME FREAKING HOMEWORK. Besides you are to young to use steroids


----------

